# Master Wong



## Spartan (Oct 17, 2007)

Do any of you all know anything about a wing chun/jkd guy called Master Wong? He's has a video series - I've seen some clips and the guy looks pretty impressive.

Peace,
Spartan


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 18, 2007)

I never heard of him until I was at my local library browsing the martial arts section. There were two of his dvds among the books! I like to watch him move, he's very energetic and efficient. As to a more considered analysis of his stuff, the heavy duty wing chun folks on the board are going to have to answer. I am glad to have bumped into his work. 

:ultracool


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 25, 2007)

I wasn't very impressed with his siu nim tao DVD, but like I say - never judge people on video clips or websites. The best way is always to go visit people in person


----------



## bigbadade (Jan 9, 2008)

Although Master Wong does not reveal his Teacher his style (from the foms) look very much like the Foshan style and not the Yip Man Hong King Style. 

Although his videos look impressive, I am of the opinion that that is all they do, look impressive. These look to me like they are highly choreographed to look good and there is not a lot of technical explanation behind the moves. 

I am not sure about Master Wong as not a lot is known about him, but he does look as though he is energetic and can execute his technique.


----------



## tenth1 (Jan 10, 2008)

is that the same wong who wrote the book "deceptive hands of wing chun" ??


----------



## DungHo (Jan 17, 2008)

i don't think it yip man style.  to hard and rely on muscle.  Yip man is 120 lbs.  if he rely on his muscle, must likely he will be death in a fight


----------



## Gurokevin (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a few of his videos and have talked to him a few times. I personally don't think his Wing Chun is very good. If you watch the countless BS sequences that they make up, almost none of it sticks to WC theory and logic. He talks about that stuff while he is talking in the vids, but when he goes to show something, it never comes out. His style is more along the lines of a pretty crappy JKD. I don't think he really and fully understands what he is trying to teach.

Now I am not trying to put "the man" down, for I do not know him that well. I am sure he is a great guy. And he definitely believes in what he is selling. Just saying about his style.


----------



## retsaM (Feb 5, 2008)

I have only seen his clips on utube, some of which seemed ok. I tried 2 do some background on him, only 2 find he does not choose 2 disclose his lineage. This is rather strange as most masters r proud of their source of learning. 2 be honest, it put me off taking a closer look at his teachings. Still, he could b worth investigating further.


----------



## Domino (Jul 1, 2014)

tenth1 said:


> is that the same wong who wrote the book "deceptive hands of wing chun" ??



I haven't read the book but it is a different guy. He just does his own thing, chen/yang style tai chi, privacy is exactly that.


----------



## Marnetmar (Jul 1, 2014)

bigbadade said:


> Although Master Wong does not reveal his Teacher his style (from the foms) look very much like the Foshan style and not the Yip Man Hong King Style.



I'm thinking he's either Pan Nam mixed with Yip Man or one of the Vietnamese styles that evolved from YKS's style. (I'm getting tired of spelling out names )

That said, I don't think his stuff is very good. It looks pretty but that's about it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 2, 2014)

retsaM said:


> I have only seen his clips on utube, some of which seemed ok. I tried 2 do some background on him, only 2 find he does not choose 2 disclose his lineage. This is rather strange as most masters r proud of their source of learning. 2 be honest, it put me off taking a closer look at his teachings. Still, he could b worth investigating further.



What's ironic is how I expressed this same sentiment...wondering why he would not reveal his lineage...and I got jumped on for it! LOL

In any event, I was asking my Sifu about this guy. I said, "Is he even really wing chun?" He said, "He is...he just makes it his own."

That might not mean much to those of you who don't know my Sifu, but to me it was a pretty profound statement.


----------



## KPM (Aug 3, 2014)

Domino said:


> I haven't read the book but it is a different guy. He just does his own thing, chen/yang style tai chi, privacy is exactly that.



Douglas Wong wrote that book.  This Wong was probably in high school when it was written.     My guess is that this Wong has "made it his own" by combining and altering various things.   If he is doing things significantly different than his teacher, then:
1. His teacher may have "disclaimed" him because he is no longer representative of the lineage's teaching
2. He may not want to be associated with his prior lineage because people would pre-judge what he does

But yeah, I'd be a little nervous about someone that won't reveal their lineage.  In the end what really counts though is what you do with what you've got!


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 3, 2014)

tenth1 said:


> is that the same wong who wrote the book "deceptive hands of wing chun" ??


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No that was Douglas Wong- Curtis Wong's brother who really does not do wing chun.

The Wong on the DVD does a muscled imitation of wing chun  imo.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 3, 2014)

He is comical, his presentation of the material I have seen is comical, and he is quite energetic.
Having never felt him I can only opine from what I've seen, his WC appears to be quite hard compared to how we teach it. Doesn't mean he can't make it work or that it isn't effective. It's just not what we do as WC.


----------



## Argus (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, I love Master Wong! He's probably my favorite first generation student of Yip Man!







Oh, wait, you mean this guy:






Sorry, but I feel we should add an "r" in his name for disambiguation. 

I'm actually quite familiar with his material. And, you'll find he's quite popular, and that people will defend him even here. But I believe in calling it as I see it: you won't learn any semblence of Wing Chun from his videos. Nor even if you trained with him in person.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 11, 2014)

Argus said:


> Oh, I love Master Wong! He's probably my favorite first generation student of Yip Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
WSL was the good Wong- the other fella just promotes himself.


----------

